# John Abraham For Prince Of Persia!!



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2008)

*SOURCE
Everyone is excited about the forthcoming film based on the video game, Prince of Persia. It is known that Michael Bay is working on the film, but the full cast of the Prince of Persia is not known as yet. However, Mumbai tabloid Mid Day is reporting that Bollywood actor John Abraham will play lead in the film.
*www.gameguru.in/images/john-abraham-1.jpg
*In fact, a fan based in the United Kingdom has posted sketches of the Bollywood heartthrob on the official website. The fan, Venetia Sarll, has been rallying for John Abraham to get the role in Michael Bay’s adaptation of the Prince of Persia video game.
*www.gameguru.in/images/john-abraham-2.jpg
The webmaster of the site, Sujoy Mukherjee reveals that Venetia is one of the biggest fans of John Abraham and she was excited about starting an online campaign to get him in the movie. The Dhoom actor was also awed by the sketches. *John Abraham says*, “Venetia is the most dedicated member of my site. I just loved the sketches she has made. In fact, there was even an online poll on a fan site and her sketches topped the list.”
 However, it is yet not confirmed whether John Abraham will play the lead. And there is no information on the female lead. But, it would be great if they take Bipasha Basu as the female lead as their on-screen chemistry would be awesome!


----------



## Chirag (Dec 16, 2008)

Face suits. Acting don't know.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2008)

Are they serious?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 16, 2008)

Another Drona in making ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Another Drona in making ?


Looks like, only difference is that this protagonist might not be pot bellied.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 16, 2008)

wtfbbq?


----------



## trublu (Dec 16, 2008)

Then what is Jake Gyllenhaal doing?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ exactly.. Gyllenhaal has on IMDB list as the prince 
IMDB Link


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2008)

lag gayi  movie ki


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 17, 2008)

John Abraham can probably play the Pauper of Persia. Get it? LOL


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2008)

its the rocket boy Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 18, 2008)

wat happen when john deliver a dialogue


----------



## hsr (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ prince talk less (maybe Dump) *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys122.gif*www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys102.gif


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 18, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat happen when john deliver a dialogue



lol..


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 18, 2008)

Now come on guys... he is not dat bad...


----------



## Ecko (Dec 18, 2008)

He has already got the call for POP Developers for helping in development of lead character of the game but these short sighted guyz never c ahead


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 18, 2008)

Cummon, John Abraham is persian anyway and would suit the film more than half the Hollywood actors out there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I will settle to saying "Good luck John. You need it. "


----------



## m-jeri (Dec 18, 2008)

wrong info...

Its jake gyllenhall... one in broke back mountain..

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0473075/

and its already filming...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

He might be right. View the above link people.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 18, 2008)

m-jeri said:


> wrong info...
> 
> Its jake gyllenhall... one in broke back mountain..
> 
> ...



What a coincidence. Both John and Jake have acted in a gay movie.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ nice observation


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 20, 2008)

does this mean the prince too wud be gay?

suicidal for kaileena


----------

